# Unsure the exact process on working as an electrician



## gerrycfc (May 7, 2012)

I am a fully qualified british electrician recently moved to perth but am unsure about the exact process i spoke to tade recognition australia and they said send all my documents but where not clear about exactly what they wanted but said i will be charged regardless. Also if i get my trade recognised can i go to another state and purchase a license for there or do i need to stay in perth???? Any help would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

gerrycfc said:


> I am a fully qualified british electrician recently moved to perth but am unsure about the exact process i spoke to tade recognition australia and they said send all my documents but where not clear about exactly what they wanted but said i will be charged regardless. Also if i get my trade recognised can i go to another state and purchase a license for there or do i need to stay in perth???? Any help would be greatly appreciated....


maybe this could be helpful

Skills Assessment and Assessing Authorities - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Cheers


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As an electrician you need to be licensed in Australia. Otherwise, you will not have legal right to do the job. I think there are several licenses involved and the link above has information on them.


----------



## gerrycfc (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice i am stll unsure if i can work anywhere in australia for example i am moving to northern territory soon can i get my skills recognised in northern territory then move back to perth and obtain a licence here without going through the whole process again???


----------

